# Pick the spawn



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I have room for maybe two spawns. Help me decide!


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm partial to pastels right now!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pics would help!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm always up for seeing more turquoise bettas.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Yellow female HMPK:


Silver DTPK:


Turq. female HMPK:


Platinum HMPK:


black copper female HMPK:


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I say pastel... again. Lol.  Plus any that you get of either color I would love one!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Cast my vote for the yellow and the copper x butterfly spawns. Yellows seem in demand/easy to place, and the goal for the copper x butterfly seems interesting.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

I chose lemon pair & pastels.


----------



## sixcards (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitely the Lemon Cream pair!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yellows!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

OK. It looks like it will be the black gold and lemon cream. I'll do the black gold next weekend and the lemon the week after since they both require the yellow platinum male. May possibly throw the turq and silver butterfly in together to try out my side by side nursery tank. The yellow fry I have now will move to the growout next weekend so that frees up a spawn tank. So really, I have room for three.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

SO many babies on the way. xD


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I like keep my spawns on the small side.  Generally less than 30 males are jarred out of each spawn.


----------

